# bye bye junk sites



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

What if Google categorizes Patch.com as a 'content farm?'

Last Friday Google made a major announcement: Focus on improving search results has shifted from "pure webspam" to "content farms." The latter are sites with shallow or low-quality content, websites that try to cheat their way into first page of search results. Google sees these sites as junk.

Read more here
http://www.ojr.org/ojr/people/pekkapekkala/201101/1933/


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

How do we go back and unspin all those junk articles we have all spun online?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> How do we go back and unspin all those junk articles we have all spun online?


How will people know how to hire a paint contractor now?


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for that article:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This really sucks. I had just found a site the other day for forum addicts. In a nutshell, if you send them a folder with 10,000 of your posts and all your screennames, passwords and forum sites you visit, they can run it all through a grammatical pattern simulator and a thought recognition software, then lock you out from participation in any of the forums, but allow your thoughts to continue to be shared going forward, based on what they have been in the past. They sent me some samples of what my posts would be like, and it was pretty cool. I guess you could call it like forum persona cloning or something. I was really looking forward to leaving forum life behind. 

I swear to God this place is the Hotel California.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> How do we go back and unspin all those junk articles we have all spun online?


Last I remember, Brian was advocating spinning articles using a piece of software. 

All should be warned before the last of that spun-article BS back-link juice is sucked out with a giant google straw :jester:


----------

